# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Вышел дешифратор файлов трояна-вымогателя TeslaCrypt

## CyberWriter

Ещё один криптографический троян-вымогатель оказался неграмотно написан и пал перед специалистами. Как и в случае с CoinVault, жертвы TeslaCrypt могут вернуть свои файлы бесплатно, не выплачивая выкуп. Приятную новость сообщили специалисты по безопасности из компании Cisco (Talos Group). На первый взгляд, троян TeslaCrypt похож на оригинальный CryptoLocker, он тоже шифрует такие же файлы, используя вроде бы такой же асимметричный алгоритм RSA-2048. Действительно, это одна из разновидностей CryptoLocker. Кроме стандартной функциональности, TeslaCrypt шифрует ещё и игровые файлы, в том числе сохранённые игры, так что под прицел зловреда попадают заядлые геймеры. От жертвы требуют заплатить 2,5 BTC, передает xakep.ru. Разработчики TeslaCrypt реализовали схему таким образом, что мастер-ключ для расшифровки файлов восстанавливается на основе ключа, который хранится в файле key.dat на диске. Исследователи тщательно проанализировали содержание и структуру файла key.dat, а также метод шифрования файлов. Они выяснили, что в первых версиях TeslaCrypt вместо заявленного асимметричного RSA-2048 используется симметричный шифр AES. Таким образом, восстановить ключ не представляет труда. Тем не менее, перед началом процедуры лучше сделать резервные копии зашифрованных файлов.

Источник: http://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2015-04-29/16060

----------

*mike 1*,  Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Добавлю что уже вышла новая версия Tesla Crypt. 

Источник: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/foru...o-alpha-crypt/

----------

*thyrex*

----------

